# Please vote for the best hunting story contest.



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Go to the Big game section and cast your vote.

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1450

Alright boys and girls, Post us your best hunting story along with pictures. The winner gets a New Gerber 3.5" EZ Out Folder. Deadline is Nov. 1st.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Best hunting story contest.*

A 30-ish Salt Lake City swan hunter went swan hunting on the 1A dike in the Bear River Migratory Bird Refuge. He sky-busted and wounded a swan over an old gray-headed man's decoys. The swan dropped in the old man's decoy spread just before the swan-hunting veteran could get a shot off.
Before the sky-buster could wade over to the dead swan, the elderly waterfowler got up and put the swan out of it's misery. As the young man quickly waded over to retrieve the swan the old gray-hair asked the knothead what the hell he was doing.
The long-range shooter responded, "I shot that swan and it fell in this pond, and now I'm going to retrieve it." 
The old hunter replied, "This is my decoy spread, and you are not coming over here.
The indignant pissant said, "My daddy's one of the best trial lawyers in the state of Utah and, if you don't let me get that swan, I'll have you sued and take everything you own.
The old shotgunner smiled and said, "Apparently, you don't know how we settle disputes in Box Elder County. We settle small disagreements like this with the "Three Kick Rule."
The swan hunting rookie asked, "What is the Three Kick Rule?"
The gray-hair replied, "Well, because the dispute occurs in my decoy spread, first I kick you three times and then you kick me three times and so on back and forth until someone gives up." 
The sky-buster quickly thought about the proposed contest and decided that he could easily take the old codger.
He agreed to abide by the local custom.
The old man slowly climbed out of his blind and met the kid on the dike. 
His first kick planted the toe of his heavy steel toed work boot into the sky-buster's groin and dropped him to his knees. 
His second kick to the midriff sent the rude little $#)$^*&[email protected]'s last meal gushing from his mouth. 
The unethical young hunter was on all fours when the old man's third kick to his rear end sent him face-first into a fresh pile of Labrador Retriever dung.
The sky-buster summoned every bit of his will and managed to get to his feet. 
Wiping his face with the arm of his jacket, he said, "Okay, you old fart. Now it's my turn."

The old gray-headed hunter smiled and said, "Naw, I give up. You can have the swan.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Best hunting story contest.*

I'm assuming the young guy in the story is the one on the left in the picture....that being said, I think that young man broke the law! Why? Cuz, it say here in the proc, that huntin swan in the Bear Riber Refuge, a huntin persun kin only have 10 shotshells there in they's posession. In the young mans belt, I kin count 10 shotshells! An since he dun shot at least one time ta git the swans wing dun busted, I'd have to say he had at least 11 shells in his there possession at one time or anuther. HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Best hunting story contest.*

You got better eyes than me I guess. Thanks for correcting me. :wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Best hunting story contest.*

Bears Butt -

How do you know it's from an area that has a 10 shell possession limit?
How do you know the pic is even from Utah?

I thru the picture in for effect. It seemed to fit the story well. Although it is from the Bear River Migratory Bird Refuge, the young lad with all the shells did not have a swan tag and was duck hunting. The pic is not directly related to the story.

Geezus.

By the way, I have picked up all the litter from the BRMBR 1A dike on many occasions; a daunting task. I pick up all the spent shothells I see when hunting. My wife and I have the longest stretch of Adopt-a-highway in the state of Utah; 25 miles.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Best hunting story contest.*

Ha Ha !!! Must be a good 'story' wyogoob !!! I never thought about count'in shells or trying to figure out where you were....I just enjoyed the article !!!!

I really didn't think the older gentleman in the pic was the one that kicked the crap out of you !! This is too funny !!!!!!

Nice swan btw....


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Best hunting story contest.*

WyoGoob, I appologize for smacking your post! It is a good story! 
Yours VERY RESPECTFULLY, Bears Butt


----------



## bigolmuley (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Best hunting story contest.*

This is my 2007 archery elk taken in Utah.
I had been guiding on this unit for the past two weeks and the rut had been really slow. A lot of the bulls killed did not have any cows with them.
My family was with me and we went out to see if we could locate a bull for in the morning. A cold front was coming in and it was really cold. My kids were freezing as we drove to the spot I wished to check out. 
I dropped off a ridge and listened. Heard a really good bugle, and headed in to see if I could catch sight of the bull. I did and it was a shooter for me.

A little background. About a month ago I dislocated my shoulder and have been unable to draw my bow since then. I attempted to draw it back before this hunt and was able to do with a lot of pain. I was hunting on a CWMU and was allowed to use a rifle if I wanted to, but really wanted to shoot with my bow.

As I left camp the next morning it was raining and windy. Neither of my kids wished to come with me, so off by myself I went. About a quarter of the way there it started to snow, blizzard. I reached the ridge from the night before covered in snow and still snowing. This is when I discovered I had grabbed my target arrows, not my hunting arrows. Luckily I had a package of broadheads in my case. (Rocky Mountain Titanium 100 grain) As I was putting them together in the dark and snow by headlamp, I could hear a bull bugling down the ridge. Of course I was trying to hurry and nearly chopped my finger off with a blade.
I also put my gun in my eberlstock pack and down the ridge I went. I got the wind right, (well as good as I could with it swirling) and headed into the quakies toward the bugling. I saw the cows, and knew he had to be close. I snuck within 50 yards of the cows and waited. I could hear him screaming about every minute or so. He finally showed himself and I knew I had a shot at getting him with my bow. 
Took off my pack and waited. It took about an hour and a half for him to finally walk into a lane where I had a shot. A couple of times cows smelled me and knew something was up, but with the bull holding them in such a tight circle, they did not run. I had him at 57 yards broadside, but wanted a closer shot. He eventually ran off a smaller bull and came back to his cows. Fed directly at me unti he hit my 40 yard opening. He slowly fed nearly broadside and I drew my bow. I am fine until I need to raise my elbow to aline my peep, That is when the pain comes. Put the 40 on him and let er go. At the shot he spun and elk ran everywhere. He went up the hill about 60 yards and I could see blood pumping out of him. He went up a bit more, turned around and came back to where he had been shot. Died within 20 of the shot area. Was really a neat experience. So glad I decided to shoot with my bow.(Getting surgery to repair my torn anterior labrum and cartilage damage in Feb. can't miss any hunting you know)
He was bigger than I figured. With 50" main beams and 19" 4ths he taped out at just over 322". This is my 2nd largest elk, and I was pretty excited to get him with my family there. My wife even helped me skin and quarter him up. The kids held legs and my daughter liked to say "yuck" alot. But was a good experience for them.

Where he lay










Front of pic, 17" fronts










My kids and the bull, (snow melted pretty quick)










Was a great time. My buddy killed a 5-point the next morning at 10 yards. I got it on video, but I was 350 yards away, so you see him jump, and run off. Tough to get archery kills on video. Wish someone would have been with me, would have been a good one.

Sorry so long, but it was fun. And sorry the pictures are chopped off. This site only allows a pic to be 560 pixels wide, where as most forums will allow up to 650, so I had to chop them a bit. Not the greatest at this computer thing.(edit, now the pics have been resized, I don't think I will ever get this computer thing. At least you can see all of the pic's now, just smaller.)

Mathews Legacy, 62lbs. Goldtip Pro's (42 yards, double lung)

Jason "The Big Ol' Muley


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Best hunting story contest.*

Okay here it is the best hunting story:

http://utahwildlife.net/dwr_forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=6813&hilit


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Best hunting story contest.*

2007 archery hunt was one i will not soon forget. This is only my second year bowhunting and i am 15 years old. Me my dad and brother were road hunting. it was the middle of the week and none of us wanted to sit. My brother shot at a two point and hit a branch and missed. so we continued up the road and saw a couple does and some other deer that we didn't get a close enough look at. so we turned around and headed back down the road. we were where my brother missed earlier and there was another group of deer there. He ranged them at 47 yards so i snuck up while they drove off. Got within 40 yards and shot. hearing the thwap when you hit an animal i was extremely excited and seeing the blood running down just behind his front shoulder made me easily the happiest kid ever. so i waited twenty minutes my dad and bro came back and i told them what happend. we went up to where i hit it. my arrow made about ten inches of penetration then got kicked out when the buck took off. it was getting dark and fast. so we scoured the hill for blood and found none! so we decided to come back in the morning. we came back with two more people and found the blood trail. the deer ran about 1000 yards after the shot. he was running on empty and finally laid down and died. but that night the critters found him and ate out his hind quarters. so we cleaned out the animal and took it back to camp. took pictures then skinned him, and ground him up. and the best part was my grandpa was there to help and share the wonderful experience. the buck was a two point, not real big but he is my trophy


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*My One Eyed Buck (Again)*

Okay here is a little story you have probably all herd before if you haven't read it, if you have read it anyway. This is the story of my elusive one-eyed buck.

It all started about 6 years back when I ventured down to a place called "The Circle" and one of the biggest bucks of my life popped up in the brush. This buck was a giant 4X4, as I watched him that day I could see he only had one eye, the other wasn't completely poked out but was blue and skaved. After a while the giant buck bounced into the trees, let alone did I know I would see him several more times over the next three years. I watched the buck for all of three years until one faitful day in August of 2005 during the bow hunt he turned up dead and the buck I had worked so hard to get the previouse years was nothing but a memory now, to read more about this story visit my link in my post further up this page.


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

My best hunting story you can ready in this months Eastman's Bowhunting Journal. Not sure if that's fair to enter into this contest, but if it is you can get a copy of Eastman's Bowhunting Hunting Journal at Sportmans Warehouse.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Contest ended Nov. 1. :wink: 

EPEK won.


----------

